# New betta!



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

i just got this betta. this is before i put him in his bowl. right now he's aclimating. any idea on what type he is (if any) or for a name! i thought he was nifty colors.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

He's pretty. He's a veil-tail (that what you meant by type, right?).


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

yeah, that's what i meant. i never really paid attention to all the different types like crown tails or veil tails etc. i just picked out bettas i thought were pretty colors, lol! he looks really green/turquoise in the pic, but he's really very blue in real life. except for the red fins, of course.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

nice looking betta. is he active?? where did you pick him up??? and yes he is a veil-tail


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

yes, he's very active. i always pick them out first on activity level, then color. i always make sure they are active and healthy-looking first. i got him at Petco. with a PALS card, they're only $2 right now! normally they're almost $4


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm amazed you got that healthy looking of a fish from petco. They usually look like they're ready to die. Maybe some stores are better than others. It took me 3 weeks to nurse my little bottom-feeder back to life that I bought there...he finally started moving again...thank god.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i know a petco near my house change the betta water every other day. the fish look very healthy and they sit there flaring and building bubble nest. they are $4 but i think it is worth it for beginners. too bad VT and random multicolor is not my thing or i will buy a few to keep.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, very pretty


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

the petco i went to is atually really good, and the people are knowledgable too. the other day this person was attempting to get a goldfish, and the manager of the store told her flat out that it would die because she was going to try and put it in a 10 gallon with 5 other medium goldfish! he told her she needed to get a bigger tank because goldfish create so much waste, the water would become very toxic in no time.

they even put humidifiers in their hermitcrab tanks to keep the humidity up to 70-80% and had heating pads in the bottom of the tank and had mixed moss and forest bedding with the sand to help keep the humidity up as well. and they fed the crabs fresh veggies, and were required to provide them with both fresh and salt water. so the petcos here are actually really good, IMO, but i know that not all of them follow the same standards.


----------



## LunaBetta (Apr 26, 2005)

gilbert!


----------



## Bettaman (May 20, 2005)

mlefev said:


> I'm amazed you got that healthy looking of a fish from petco. They usually look like they're ready to die. Maybe some stores are better than others. It took me 3 weeks to nurse my little bottom-feeder back to life that I bought there...he finally started moving again...thank god.



I have to agree. The Petco by me is terrible and I have had it out with the manager there so many times that it looks like he has finaly improved his care for them. Just yesterday I was in there to buy some frozen brine shrimp and I saw the cutest tiny little bright white male with pink/purple behind the top of his head that I just had to save him from that place. He is now in my 20 gallon tank and he is already letting me touch him. He trusts me completely and already wants to play with me whenever he sees me near the tank. He's so cute I had no choice but to name him Cutie.


----------

